# Handmade Magazine?



## shimmersoap (May 30, 2016)

What do you think about the handmade magazine? It seems rather expensive to pay 7.00$ just for recipes on the WSP site. Are they useful?


----------



## osso (May 30, 2016)

I liked looking through it when it was free. Wouldn't pay for it though.


----------



## lsg (May 30, 2016)

I won't spend the money, either.


----------



## TeresaT (May 30, 2016)

I don't think $60 a year for a subscription to any magazine is worth it, unless it's National Geographic.


----------



## cmzaha (May 30, 2016)

Nope, I will not pay for it either


----------



## shunt2011 (May 30, 2016)

Nope, I won't pay for it either. I feel they get enough of my money already and have added a new fee to purchases they should offer it for free


----------



## earlene (May 30, 2016)

I haven't even read the free issues I picked up at a Soaper's Gathering last month.  I really don't subscribe to magazines.  They tend to be so much clutter and then I feel like I've wasted all this money on something I don't even read.  The only magazine I get is through my AARP membership and I only read it about 4 times a year, if that.  We used to get National Geographic, but then my husband wanted to save them for eternity and buy those special boxes to hold them in, and then we had to make room on the bookshelves for them.  What a PIA!  He was convinced _'they will be worth a lot of money someday'_, but when we moved to Illinois from California I insisted we had to downsize and they all went to the Goodwill.  Guess what?!  The Goodwill had tons of them and didn't want them. So they actually ended up in the recycle bin instead.


----------



## Arimara (May 30, 2016)

I used to keep the fine cooking magazines we used to subscribe to. No ads, easy-to-follow advice and I learned so much from them. That was worth my money.


----------

